# playonlinux/scanmem/gameconqueror/qjoypad[resuelto]

## chrootman

Quería jugar en gentoo nfshp, así que lo instalé con playonlinux, y el gamepad no me funciona en arch, así que use qjoypad para mapearlas con el teclado, en gentoo no hubo necesidad, si me aparece la opción del gamepad dentro de juego y eso que lo configure igual. 

 *Quote:*   

> Install a non-listed program
> 
> next next
> 
> Install a program in a new virtual drive
> ...

 

Pero como quería ocupar un auto en particular quería algo como cheat engine, en arch encontré gameconqueror, pero en gentoo no está, pero es solo el gui, es lo mismo que ocupar dev-util/scanmem

```
# emerge --ask dev-util/scanmem

$ ps aux | grep NFS11

chrootman      196308  129  8.4 3425584 683800 tty1   Rl   10:40   4:26 NFS11.exe

$ sudo scanmem

scanmem version 0.17

libscanmem version 0.17

Copyright (C) 2006-2017 Scanmem authors

See https://github.com/scanmem/scanmem/blob/master/AUTHORS for a full author list

scanmem comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY; for details type `show warranty'.

This is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it

under certain conditions; type `show copying' for details.

Enter the pid of the process to search using the "pid" command.

Enter "help" for other commands.

$$$$$$$$$$$$$

> pid 196308

$$$$$$$$$$$$$

info: maps file located at /proc/196308/maps opened.

info: 212 suitable regions found.
```

Por ej. si tengo de bounty en una partida guardada $67.005

```
> 67005

01/212 searching    0x10000 -   0x110000..........ok

02/212 searching   0x122000 -   0x350000..........ok

03/212 searching   0x360000 -   0x361000..........ok

......

212/212 searching 0xfffa2000 - 0xfffc4000..........ok

info: we currently have 7 matches.
```

Lo modifico por ejemplo a $167.005

```
7> set 167005

info: setting *0x213608 to 0x28c5d...

info: setting *0x213620 to 0x28c5d...

info: setting *0x21363c to 0x28c5d...

info: setting *0x97f1a9c to 0x28c5d...

info: setting *0x9831aa0 to 0x28c5d...

info: setting *0xc9fa014 to 0x28c5d...

info: setting *0x6d2e15bb to 0x28c5d...
```

Para hacer funcionar el gamepad sólo agregué:

```
# nano /etc/modules-load.d/joystick.conf

# lsusb | grep Gamepad

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0079:0006 DragonRise Inc. PC TWIN SHOCK Gamepad

# lsmod | grep gameport

gameport               16384  6 adi,ns558,sidewinder,analog,guillemot,emu10k1_gp

$ dmesg | grep -i Joystick 

[    3.221936] usb 3-1: Product: USB Joystick          

[   15.870006] input: Microntek              USB Joystick           as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/0003:0079:0006.0002/input/input7

[   15.870143] dragonrise 0003:0079:0006.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Joystick [Microntek              USB Joystick          ] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1/input0

# emerge --ask sys-apps/input-utils

#  lsinput -v

/dev/input/event4

   id   : 0079:0006, USB, v272

   phys : "usb-0000:00:1a.0-1/input0"

   name : "Microntek              USB Joystick          "

   KEY  : [ 12 codes ]

   ABS  : X Y Z RZ HAT0X HAT0Y

   MSC  : SCAN

   FF   : 

Device Drivers --->

   Input device support --->

        Hardware I/O ports ---> 

        <*> Gameport support

        {*} Gameport support

# grep -i joy /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_USB=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_232=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ZHENHUA=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_DB9=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GAMECON=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TURBOGRAFX=m

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_AS5011 is not set

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD_FF=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD_LEDS=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WALKERA0701=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_PSXPAD_SPI=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_PSXPAD_SPI_FF=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_PXRC=m

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_FSIA6B is not set

CONFIG_HID_SMARTJOYPLUS=m

CONFIG_SMARTJOYPLUS_FF=y
```

El rendimiento de playonlinux no es tan bueno como wine, cedega, crossover, cider o esos wrappers, pero al menos no se congela.

----------

